#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-11-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/06/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<ewwwww> where am i??
<ewwwww> are there any free drinks in here?
